# Stuffed Cornbread



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Made a nice, extra large, Stuffed Cornbread aka Mexican Cornbread.

Preheat oven to 400'F

Triple standard recipe of cornbread batter, careful not to over mix it.
Add in 1 15oz can whole kernel sweet corn and two 7oz cans of diced Green Chiles added to batter.

Brown 1.5# of hamburger and 1# of Chorizo together
Halfway through add 
1 large onion, chopped 
1 7oz can diced Green Chiles
1 15oz can Black Beans
1 10oz can Rotel, cilantro/lime, chile fixins or hot
2t Cumin and Oregano

Grease an extra large disposable aluminum pan, e.g. 13x10x2 or similar, I like WallyWorld's extra large Lasagna pans.
Grease pan with whatever you like, I use bacon grease for added flavor.

Cover bottom of pan with half the batter
Evenly layer meat mixture
Add a thick layer of shredded cheese
Cover with rest of batter

Bake 45 mins, pull add cheese to top, return and bake another 15 minutes



*Money Shot*


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:this stuff is great. like a casserole almost. i make it at the camp all the time. the guys love it because they can take it to the stand with them. only difference is that i mix it together and use cream corn. can't go wrong with this. almost anything goes with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Man that looks good! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Somebody in the Milton area needs to make some of this stuff so I can taste it :thumbup:


----------

